# wing problem



## ozgurco (Mar 23, 2021)

hi,
when she flies
her right wing doesn't close properly and shaking 

Why can it be?

What should I do?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

In the first two pictures it looks like there could be something fractured, or sprained or dislocated, in the last picture where both wings are being held away from the body and the beak is open, this is an indication that she may be really hot and/or very stressed, how hot is it in the room? I would put her back in her cage so she is not flying around and find an avian vet to look at the wing if it does not improve.


----------



## ozgurco (Mar 23, 2021)

thanks so much

yes that's i tought and put in cage where I keep for 3-4 days without taking out for fly. 

will give egg meal and keep multivitamin in water 1 days interval and see if it cures itself as she closes her wings when inside the cage..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You should not wait to make an appointment. 
If the budgie is injured then she is in pain and needs to be seen as soon as possible by a professional.*


----------

